# Adorama issues anyone? Ever try to return a product?



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 15, 2012)

My experience has been horrible more than once. Think I'd learn.

Anyone else?


----------



## mjcphoto (Aug 15, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> My experience has been horrible more than once. Think I'd learn.
> 
> Anyone else?



Sorry to hear that. I had some serious issues with my 1DMK4 back in the spring of 2010. I sent it in to CPS twice...they wanted to look at it a 3rd time. That's when I called my credit card company and they took care of it for me. I had all of the documentation including sample images.

After handing it, Adorama called me and asked why I didn't just go through them to begin with. I then directed them to their return policy which was a shorter time frame. 

I'm thinking it might have been a pain to go through them and I'm glad I didn't have to. Actually, B&H was out of stock, that's the only reason I used Adorama for that purchase.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been dealing with Adorama for 30 years. Never had a problem. 

I don't return much, because I usually know exactly what I want when I order, but I did recently return some items that weren't quite what I was expecting. (Not Adorama's fault, they just weren't quite what I wanted). No problem. They quickly credited my card and emailed me saying they had done so. No questions asked.

What problem are you having. Helen monitors this site pretty well. If it's a legit problem I'm guessing she'll straighten it out for you.


----------



## risc32 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bought loads and loads and returned a fair bit of kit also. mostly i returned used gear that i felt wasn't up to par. everything has always been awesome. really, they have been perfect. a 1/2 mark better than b&h, only because b&h makes you write a little letter explaining why you are returning an item. not that they question your motives or anything, it's just one little thing they do that eats my time, that adorama doesn't do. otherwise both are excellent.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2012)

This is the 2nd anti Adorama posting from the OP in two days. If there is a issue, he can contact their goodwill ambassador Helen Oster and ask for help. (She also occasionally posts helpful notes on this forum) They have a excellent reputation, but things can go wrong, and she is usually able to help straighten it out.

Adorama has been great for me for the last 30 years. They have a 30 day return policy. You do not have to fool around or call or get a RMA number. 
There is a form online to fill out and you ship the item back. 
I returned my 5D MK III because I was unhappy with the unlighted focus points. I had my refund, no questions asked in less than a week after I mailed it to them.


----------



## picturesbyme (Aug 16, 2012)

Never had any problem with them in the last decade.

What was the problem?


----------



## tntwit (Aug 16, 2012)

I purchased a camera and printer from them in the spring. Printer arrived damaged from shipping. Tried the email route, but they ended up canceling the printer order instead of replacing it. I ended up calling and they took care of it. Granted, the whole process dragged out a bit, but they were very nice and took care of everything I needed. The entire experience left me with a positive impression and I plan to order from them in the future based on this experience.

I would recommend them without any reservations. Excellent retailer.

Actually thinking about their $199 LED light/stand combo featured in the latest photo magazines best budget buys article.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 16, 2012)

They're great. I've returned a couple of items, no problems. Yesterday, they handled a price matching issue for me immediately, threw in free shipping (which wasn't even part of the match), and I received the item (a Lowepro pack) today.


----------



## SPL (Aug 16, 2012)

No problems at all!! I have been buying, calling about, returning items with Adorama for 10 years with NO problems. They have been simply fantastic! Great service!!


----------



## distant.star (Aug 16, 2012)

.
I followed their directions and had a credit card refund in a few days.

No problem whatsoever.

A retailer that has earned the kind of reputation they have must consistently go out of their way to keep customers satisfied. They're outstanding.


----------



## libertyranger (Aug 16, 2012)

My first purchase from them was some Canon 8 x 10 Semi-Gloss Photo Paper. The photo paper was bent in half to fit in my mailbox. This was not Adorama's fault! However, I contacted their customer service via email and they responded (within 20 minutes) that they were sorry to hear about the poor handling of the mail carrier and they the would either refund the item or could send out another. I was worried that if they sent out another that the mail carrier (USPS) would fold the package again to make it fit. I told them it was up to them as I didn't want to see them lose more product based upon the mail carriers handling. They told me they would mail it out, but this time with UPS. I received my new package of photo paper 3 days later. 

I will definitely be buying future photography equipment front them


----------



## sdsr (Aug 16, 2012)

I bought a (new) lens from them which didn't perform as well as it should (probably mildly defective). Returning it was almost as easy as returning an item to amazon, and I was promptly given a refund (they didn't try to make me swap it for another copy). For whatever that's worth....


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 16, 2012)

Most of my purchases are from Adorama. I generally shop at B&H if only Adorama does not have something in stock (that is not to say that B&H has been bad). I have returned two items till now in the last one year. Both of those were second hand items. I have never faced any problem. Just downloaded the form, filled it in and send the item back with the form and invoice copy. No questions asked, I have been refunded my money.

It might be helpful if the OP makes the problem he is facing a little bit clearer (unless of course there is some privacy issue involved). There are many experienced users here who might be able to give some specific tips in that case.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Aug 16, 2012)

I've never tried to return a product to Adorama, but I did have to spend several weeks fighting with them after they charged several thousand dollars to my credit card and then refused to refund it when they couldn't supply the item I had purchased. I'll certainly never deal with them again.


----------



## TTMartin (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorama Return Policy

Return Policy: 
For the first 30 days of your purchase (7 Days for in store purchase) you may return the merchandise for a full money back refund, excluding any shipping charges, No RMA number is required to return an item, simply download and fill out the Return Merchandise form
All returns must meet our guidelines.

Returned or exchanged products must be in brand-new, mint condition, and have all original manufacturers packaging, materials and accessories, including instruction booklets, packing inserts, and blank warranty cards.

Merchandise missing the original Universal Product Code (UPC) cannot be returned. *The original manufacturer's labeled packaging should be enclosed within an outer shipping box. Please do not write or place shipping labels or stickers on the manufacturer's packaging.* 
Securely package the product and include the filled out Return Merchandise Form and a copy of the original invoice.

Ship the parcel back to us freight prepaid. We do not accept COD or freight collect shipments. We recommend a shipping method that provides tracking and insurance. 

Ship to:
Order Processing
7 Slater Drive
Elizabeth, NJ 07206

*Items that qualified for free shipping that are being returned will have our standard shipping charges deducted from refund or credit. The return shipping cost (the cost to send an item back to us) is not refundable.*

Please allow up to 8 business days after we receive the package for your return/exchange/refund to be processed. An email confirmation will be sent to you once the return is processed.

Important Note for international customers: Please mark the item as "VENDOR RETURN" to avoid duties and customs.

Items that cannot be returned

Items from the following categories may not be returned once opened: 
•Software
• Film
• Paper
• DVDs and video tapes
• Bulbs and flash tubes
• Batteries
• Ink cartridges
• Memory cards
• Any item which has been removed from its "blister-pack"

Items from the following categories may not be returned: 
•Printers cannot be returned once toner, ink or ribbon cartridges have been installed.
•TVs and monitors 20" and higher (Any warranty claim must be taken up with the manufacturer directly).
Note: Upon delivery, please inspect the TV and insure that it is not physically damaged and in operable condition. DO NOT SIGN the delivery manifest until you have inspected the TV. Once you sign for the item, you are signing acceptance of the product as is. If the merchandise is damaged, please make the notation on the delivery manifest, and have the person delivering the merchandise sign as a witness to the damages and contact us immediatly to report the damage.
•Underwater photography equipment cannot be returned once they have been used in water.
•Cell phones and smart phones phones will only be accepted for credit or exchange if they register less than 10 minutes cumulative talk time and show no sign of use, defective phones will be exchanged for the same model only.
•Notebooks and computers cannot be returned or exchanged once opened or unwrapped.

If the above conditions are not met, Adorama has the right to refuse the return or charge a restocking fee.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 17, 2012)

Great to buy from, but just don't ever sell anything. They told me that my lightly used 1D Mark IV was worth $3000 and that they could give me 70% of that, $2100. Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh NO!


----------



## CanonCollector (Aug 17, 2012)

They are terrific. I have been buying from them for years and they stand by their products. They take returns back easily if you follow their guidelines and are quick to credit. I use them and B&H interchangeably.


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 21, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> My experience has been horrible more than once. Think I'd learn.
> 
> Anyone else?



Can you tell me what the problem is? You can email medirectly: [email protected] (don't forget to include your order number, and if you feel it's relevant, forward me any email exchanges which you have maybe found not to be helpful)

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought and returned some items with them - No problem. My most recent purchase with Adoroma is Lowe Pro roller X200 through their Ebay Store - I offered them $220 + shipping and they accepted my offer. Item arrived safely and it's brand new.

http://www.adorama.com/LPPRLX200.html


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 21, 2012)

TTMartin said:


> Adorama Return Policy
> 
> *Items that qualified for free shipping that are being returned will have our standard shipping charges deducted from refund or credit. The return shipping cost (the cost to send an item back to us) is not refundable.*



I can see why this might be an unpopular policy, so I'd like to explain; when we offer 'free' shipping (not really 'free', cos someone has to pay it, ie Adorama), it's like us offering you a discount on the goods or a gift.
If we were giving you a couple of 'free' batteries as a gift with your order, and you returned the order because you changed your mind, you wouldn't be upset with us if we hoped to get the batteries back as well - I assume?
It's the same with the shipping. We use part of what would otherwise be profit for us - we are a business, after all - to cover the cost of the shipping. If you return the item to us we potentially lose twice over; once because we can no longer sell the item as new and again if we don't ask you to cover the shipping cost that we gave you as a 'gift' WITH the order.

Can you imagine how many people could potentially abuse the free shipping alongside the 30-day returns period to 'rent' goods from us? (Actually, a number already do....) Ultimately, the price is paid by everyone else.

Not sure if I've explained it clearly, so please don't hesitate to email me directly if I haven't!  [email protected]


----------



## LSV (Aug 21, 2012)

Adorama's free shipping policy is fair and reasonable when it comes to returns. No business would give you free shipping on your returns, absolutely NONE; they may even charge you a re-stocking fee. The original poster owes Adorama an apology for his post. Please post an apology soon.


----------



## sure shot (Aug 21, 2012)

There are some good sales people there and some absolutely terrible ones. 
I recently purchased a TS-24mm and the girl at the check out was so rude and obnoxious.
I also purchased a 600EX-RT and specifically asked the sales guy to make sure it wasn't a demo copy, return or anything like that. Box comes up, flap is torn with no instruction manual. Needless to say I asked for another copy.
With regards to the used departments, both Adorama and BandH are pretty annoying to deal with. Better just to sell your gear privately on eBay/Forums.

Helen, however is top notch and has always been very helpful with any queries I have had.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2012)

LSV said:


> Adorama's free shipping policy is fair and reasonable when it comes to returns. No business would give you free shipping on your returns, absolutely NONE; they may even charge you a re-stocking fee. The original poster owes Adorama an apology for his post. Please post an apology soon.


I have no issue with Adorama's charge for returns, however, if I get a defective product, Amazon sends me a return label, and I do get free shipping from Amazon. I recently had to return a defective item to Newegg, and they also paid return shipping. So, yes, some major onliine sellers do pay for return shipping of defective products, but not if you just changed your mind.


----------



## SiliconVoid (Aug 21, 2012)

Never had a problem with Adorama as far as retail purchases. I have only had to send one defective item back and they emailed me a prepaid shipping label. Part of the op problem may have been that Adorama may not felt the issue was due to a product defect. In that regard I would not expect any merchant to pay for shipping on an item I simply did not like - unless that is an advertised policy of course. As for any restocking fees, or shipping charges/deductions, you can almost always talk them into waving those if you are going to purchase something else. 

I stated above I have 'never' had any problems with Adorama, but I must clarify that in regard to their used items, or items you are selling to them. On their used items it is not that they are 'unfair' in the implied sense, but you do not get all the same amenities you do with new products. To many that may be acceptable, but I think there should be no difference. I have purchased used items from many other merchants where after the sale support and service was no different at all.

If you are selling them something though you need to exercise a little caution. When the representative contacts you to discuss the estimated 'value' of the item, you have to dig unnecessarily to get them to give you the actual amount they will calculate their offer to you. For example you send them an item that they are currently selling (used) for $1000, they receive the item and contact you to let you know the item you sent them has a value of $700. That sounds great because you calculate in your head that they apparently mark up around 35% or so, and most of the people I have spoken with have gotten the same impression they are being offered $700 for an item Adorama sells used for $1000 (in the same condition of course). HOWEVER, what the representative is telling you is that they 'project' the value of the item you sent will be worth $700 in the next 30-60 days (even though they are still selling ones they have for $1000) so after they check out your item you are contacted with their offer that is 60-70% of the $700, NOT of their current selling price of $1000. Now I am not saying that the whole process is calculated on Adorama's part, but it does take more effort than it should to get them to explain that in advance.

The only reason I even mentioned anything about selling them your old equipment is because I experienced it first hand with a "like new" D300s, and was explained how Adorama offers the highest dollar on used equipment, the dropping value, etc, etc.. Then Adorama turns around and lists my camera online at even more than the one they had online before I sent them mine. (Had a friend call them with a story of internal issues that could be identified through the serial number series so they would give him the serial number of the camera listed online.) Practices like that just do not sit well with me...

I will not attempt to sell Adorama anything of real value as a result, but I have no issues dealing with them on any retail items and shop there all the time.


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 21, 2012)

*A close 2nd to B&H*

I have returned an item and they wanted me to pay shipping but I asked and they setup a prepaid label for me. All in all I do not think they have the consistency, customer service level and ease of purchasing that B&H does but they still rank very highly imho. They are a 2nd tier go to for me. No bads here just not as many goods as my favorite.


----------



## skitron (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought a 5D2 from them in a promo bundle last year and the camera had a constant white pixel. No problem returning just the body and exchange for another. Also purchased a cheap digital audio recorder that was too noisy for my tastes, they took it back no problem. They provided a shipping label to return the 5D2.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

As I stated in another thread, I had a big problem with them today. I declined an offer for the 1D Mark IV and instead of sending it back, they sent me a 5D Mark II. I contacted them and they said they'd get right on it and then get back with me. Going on 4 hours now. I am livid.


----------



## CharlieB (Aug 22, 2012)

Four whole hours.... wow. 

Been dealing with Adorama as preferred vendor #2 since the mid 1990's. Used to be Calumet #1, then B&H #2. B&H moved up to #1, Calumet got dropped (too many mistakes... sending wrong items, short dated film, etc). Adorama took the #2 spot.

Never had an issue. I think I've only had two returns on items - nothing wrong, just the item wasn't as I thought it would be. One was an EF lens, I can't remember which. OTOH, I'm very careful about preserving packaging when opening a shipped in item. I know I might want to send it back - rare but it happens, and having worked photo retail for a decade, I can appreciate doing the return guys a favor, and avoiding hassles for myself in the process.

B&H also got a lens back once, and I can't remember anything else from them. 

Mistakes happen - when they happen with regularity - such as Calumet sending VPL instead of VPS (we're talking 5 bricks of pro-packs at a whack... wrong stuff... and more than once! And thats just an example...), then you switch vendors. 

If you treat your (quality) vendor with respect, you'll receive it back from them. I avoid schlock-houses at all cost, no matter the deal or promise.


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 22, 2012)

sure shot said:


> There are some good sales people there and some absolutely terrible ones.
> I recently purchased a TS-24mm and the girl at the check out was so rude and obnoxious.
> I also purchased a 600EX-RT and specifically asked the sales guy to make sure it wasn't a demo copy, return or anything like that. Box comes up, flap is torn with no instruction manual. Needless to say I asked for another copy.
> With regards to the used departments, both Adorama and BandH are pretty annoying to deal with. Better just to sell your gear privately on eBay/Forums.



I really REALLY need you to tell me whenever you experience poor service! Names, dates and details: [email protected]

Every single complaint I receive is investigated thoroughly, and appropriate action is taken. Unless I know, I can't ensure they are dealt with, and they can drift on and on................



sure shot said:


> Helen, however is top notch and has always been very helpful with any queries I have had.



Thank you!


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 22, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> As I stated in another thread, I had a big problem with them today. I declined an offer for the 1D Mark IV and instead of sending it back, they sent me a 5D Mark II. I contacted them and they said they'd get right on it and then get back with me. Going on 4 hours now. I am livid.



As I responded in the other thread:


Can I firstly offer a deep apology - and then try to put this into perspective.

We currently have around 26,000 - 27,000 used items in our warehouse, and receive literally hundreds of items for evaluation every day.
I guess this is a reflection of the economic times?

We are currently in the process of training 5 new members of staff to be able to deal with the mammoth increase in trade, and sincerely regret that we are not offering the level of attention to customer care that both we - and our customers - have come to expect from us.
If you are still awaiting a response, please cut your waiting time and contact me directly: [email protected] with your quote number.

Again my apologies, and I look forward to hearing from you.

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 22, 2012)

rumorzmonger said:


> I've never tried to return a product to Adorama, but I did have to spend several weeks fighting with them after they charged several thousand dollars to my credit card and then refused to refund it when they couldn't supply the item I had purchased. I'll certainly never deal with them again.



This has me confused! We never charge a customer's credit card until we are physically in the process of shipping an order out; our system simply doesn't allow it to happen. 

So I'd be interested to hear more about what happened to enable those safeguards to be ineffective on this occasion: [email protected] - so I can double-check that it could not possibly occur in the future.

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

Helen,

Thanks for handling this. Appreciated!

Brett


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

No worries to the board regarding Adorama. If this type of thing happens, they said it will be corrected regardless if the original camera can be found or not. They also mentioned it would be overnighted. I can't see a problem here, thanks.


----------



## BobSanderson (Aug 22, 2012)

I am not sure what the Adorama slamming is about but this is a very good company that stands by their products with great service. If you read and follow their return policy you will have no problem.
I speak from experience over the many years.


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 22, 2012)

BobSanderson said:


> I am not sure what the Adorama slamming is about but this is a very good company that stands by their products with great service. If you read and follow their return policy you will have no problem.
> I speak from experience over the many years.



Thank you! Your feedback is very much appreciated


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 22, 2012)

Update: Adorama is going to send me an E+ conditon 1D Mark IV. I'm really appreciative of this. Adorama is a great company and they certainly proved it here regarding this issue. I have done all of my business in the past with them, and now will continue to do so in the future. Great job Jacob, Jack, and Helen, I really appreciate you guys. This makes me very happy and you can expect me to buy much more equipment from you in the future. Again thank you. I highly recommend Adorma to anyone.


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 22, 2012)

I like Helen's attitude.


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 22, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> I like Helen's attitude.



:-* :-*


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 22, 2012)

We have spent three pages of forum stating-restating-counterstating how good or (in some small instances) how bad adorama has been to us. But interestingly the OP has not chimed in at all after the original post. He has not put forward what problem he faced, nor has he come forward to state what is the current condition of his problem - resolved or still lingering. At this point I cannot even be sure if he at all had any problem or it was something stemming out of some kind of buyers remorse.


----------



## emag (Aug 22, 2012)

I've made a number of purchases from (most often) Adorama and B&H over the years, no problems with either one. I don't get to Manhattan often but visited B&H last time, I'll visit Adorama next time. Even if they don't have the little bowls of candies sitting around like B&H I'm sure I'll enjoy it ;D. I started out ordering more from B&H but needed to order some things during one of their holiday closure periods. Adorama was open for business, got mine, and continues to get it.


----------



## cpsico (Aug 23, 2012)

My experience was very good with Adorama and BH Photo, cuts service was excellent both places


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 23, 2012)

I started this forum about an issue I was currently having with Adorama and I didn't want to discolor them until I knew I would get complete satisfaction. At this time, with the help from Adorama's Ms. Helen Oster, I have rec'd a full refund.

My complaint was simple, at least in my mind.
Here is what happened:
Ordered a new lens Sunday night only to realize I had also won the same used lens on Ebay, to my surprise, so I decided to cancel the new lens (Zeiss 100 F2.0 $1,875.00). I called Adorma right then they opened and started to cancel my order when I got cut off in the middle of our conversation. That started it right there. I called back immediately and got another CS rep who said it had just shipped but I would get a full refund.
It was a Paypal purchase and they deducted my account immediately. 
What they didn't tell me was that the shipment would have to go all the way to CA from NJ and back to them, get inspected and then wait possilbly 8 days for a refund. I was fuming. I didn't have product and couldn't possibly get my money back until they 'had spoken'. Spoke with numerous reps and felt this was terribly wrong since I didn't even receive anything.
The shipment from NJ made two transfers to get to CA and neither one returned the shipment to the seller.
To top it off, after the CS rep said it was cancelled and I would get a full refund, I get an email 7 hours later that my shipment had just left!
OK, fine, I thought. I'll receive the shipment and then just pay to have it returned on my nickel. Seems I couldn't do that either and I still could not get my refund until their shipment goes all the way to CA and back to NJ.
Long story, Ms. Oster pulled some strings and got my refund in 5 days.
Thanks again Helen!

Second and last story. Sold my Canon 300 f2.8L to Adorama a few years ago after negotiating and agreeing to a mutual price. Lens looked like a war horse but was super sharp and fast. Problem was it took almost 6 weeks to get the check from Adorama! After numerous emails, hours on the phone to numerous reps, broken promises, you name it, I learned a valuable there.

In summary, I don't care if they have 300,00 boxes they have to account for daily, my box is just as important as any other of the 299K boxes and I've worked hard to get it.

So, would I go back to Adorama? Maybe...but only to purchase.

My apologies for not following up sooner.


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 23, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> I started this forum about an issue I was currently having with Adorama and I didn't want to discolor them until I knew I would get complete satisfaction. At this time, with the help from Adorama's Ms. Helen Oster, I have rec'd a full refund.



Thanks are due in no small part to my colleague, Leah, who really did so much of the pushing to get this turned around so quickly


----------



## DerStig (Aug 23, 2012)

Helen Oster said:


> TTMartin said:
> 
> 
> > Adorama Return Policy
> ...



Helen,

The problem is that your competitors, Amazon to be exact, does not have such strict and unpopular rules. I hope Adorama management realizes that.

When I buy something from Amazon, I pay no shipping, and if the item has a problem, I return it, no questions asked, and get my money back in a total of 4-5 days (from the time of me dropping the item off at UPS). They never charge for return shipping, in fact, they even pay EXTRA for insurance on your behalf for items that have MSRP of higher than $1,000. Now please tell me, why would people buy from Adorama instead of Amazon when Amazon price matches Adorama instantly? 

I definitely see your point, but unfortunately we are in year 2012 and if you guys don't want to loose market share, you will need to adjust your strategies. Take me for example:

- I just recently bought a 5d Mark 3 with 24-105 kit lens, Canon 50mm L F1.2, 2 nano UV filters, and bunch of other things. I spent around 5.5-6k.

- I wanted to sell my used gear so I said, why don't I go to Adorama, explain them what I want to do, and maybe they'll offer me a decent price on my used equipment.

- Guess what, I was offered ridiculously low prices on my used items. So low that, my jaw dropped. A lens for example that everyone was selling in Amazon/E-bay for $250, I was offered $120. That's half of market price. I understand you have to also earn, but you need to see the big picture (which they didn't). I was ready to spend a ton of money on your shop only if you were a bit lenient for a few hundred dollars. But anyways, even then I was ready to pull the trigger as a few hundred dollars wasn't going to stop me. I only wanted to mention this so that maybe you can relay the message.

- Next thing I realized, for NJ, you pay sales tax! That's like another extra $400, bam, right there it hit me. But guess what, even then, I still wanted to go for it, because just as I was going to do the checkout, I realized you offered bundles amazon didn't (with extra lenses or software, which I could sell later on to make up the difference).

- Finally, it was the "return policy" that had me close my browser and go to amazon.com. I'm a customer, I will go to the place that has the best service possible with the least amount of headaches. After reading your return policy, I said, what the heck, I'm not going to deal with this. When I want to return something to amazon, I click 2 buttons, print a UPS shipping label that they pay for, I put the stuff in the box it came with, and I return. Nobody asks me questions. Granted I don't abuse the system and I'm sure some people do, but I don't care, why should I? It's my hard earned money, and I want the best service possible. When I buy a $2,000 lens and it's back focusing, I don't want it to be fixed or sent it to canon, I don't care. I want a brand new one, BEFORE, I send out the old one so that I don't stay without the lens. You see, that's how a consumer's mind works. If I bought the camera from you and if it had an issue, I would have to go to UPS, pay for shipping, pay for insurance, and worry about the shipment and loose sleep over if the box made it safely to your warehouse. With amazon, as soon as I drop the package at UPS, my responsibility ends. It doesn't mater if a meteor hits the UPS store, they still give me my money back (or the replacement). If I want to exchange something, they send me a replacement, no questions asked, they don't charge my card or put authorization on it, they give me 30 days to return the old one.

By the way, of all the things I bought, I didn't have to return anything. So if I bought them from Adorama, it would have been fine, but I just didn't want the "risk" of headache, does that make sense?


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 23, 2012)

DerStig said:


> Helen,
> 
> The problem is that your competitors, Amazon to be exact, does not have such strict and unpopular rules. I hope Adorama management realizes that.



Hand on heart I have never thought of Amazon as a competitor.


Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ: AMZN) is the world's largest online retailer with headquarters in Seattle.

It has separate retail websites for USA, Canada, UK, France, Germany, Italy, Spain, Japan and China. There are 12 fulfilment centers in the US; 3 in Canada; 7 across China and Japan; 12 in the UK; plus 11 across the rest of Europe.



Adorama is a family business, a specialist photographic retailer with many staff who are photographers themselves - with our office above a single store in NYC, and one warehouse in New Jersey......


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 23, 2012)

DerStig said:


> - Next thing I realized, for NJ, you pay sales tax! That's like another extra $400, bam, right there it hit me.



Ummm...you do realize that you're legally obligated to pay the NJ Sales and Use Tax on those Amazon purchases, right? From NJ Pub ANJ-7: "_*Out-of-State Purchases Delivered to New Jersey.* When taxable goods and services are purchased in another state and delivered to New Jersey for use in New Jersey, no credit is allowed for sales tax paid to the other state. Use tax is due at the rate of 7% of the purchase price, including delivery charges._" 

You're supposed to declare such purchases and remit the tax to the State, either separetely within 20 days or on your state income tax return. Bam, right there. Just sayin'.


----------



## skitron (Aug 23, 2012)

DerStig said:


> If I bought the camera from you and if it had an issue, I would have to go to UPS, pay for shipping, pay for insurance, and worry about the shipment and loose sleep over if the box made it safely to your warehouse.



Despite the language of their policy, that was not my actual experience with them when I had a legit problem with a 5D2 I bought from them. When I informed them of the problem they did not push back at all and emailed me a shipping label without me even asking for one. So apparently the language is meant to hedge against abuses and they take care of good customers with legit issues. Not to say that the language isn't a turn off for some people, because clearly it turned you off.


----------



## skitron (Aug 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> DerStig said:
> 
> 
> > - Next thing I realized, for NJ, you pay sales tax! That's like another extra $400, bam, right there it hit me.
> ...



Also, I think Amazon recently agreed to begin collecting sales taxes in all 50 states since all states have similar laws from what I read.


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 23, 2012)

skitron said:


> Not to say that the language isn't a turn off for some people, because clearly it turned you off.



You got it, EXACTLY!


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ummm...you do realize that you're legally obligated to pay the NJ Sales and Use Tax on those Amazon purchases, right?
> 
> You're supposed to declare such purchases and remit the tax to the State, either separetely within 20 days or on your state income tax return. Bam, right there. Just sayin'.



Because we have our Distribution Center in NJ we have to collect the tax on yor behalf, which I guess should actually be more convenient as it saves you the time dealing with it in retrospect.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> DerStig said:
> 
> 
> > - Next thing I realized, for NJ, you pay sales tax! That's like another extra $400, bam, right there it hit me.
> ...



Nah uhhhhh!!! I don't gotta pay no sales tax on the internet!


----------



## tphillips63 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nah uhhhhh!!! I don't gotta pay no sales tax on the internet!


Those days are numbered, it is all coming to an end, very soon.


----------



## DerStig (Aug 23, 2012)

Helen Oster said:


> DerStig said:
> 
> 
> > Helen,
> ...



Helen,

I symphatize, that's why I took the time and trouble to register and post this. If I didn't care, I wouldn't bother.

Unless you guys start selling everything with a discount, you will have this issue. It doesn't require a rocket scientist to figure this out.

In business, companies that fail to adapt don't survive. Its unfortunate but true, blockbuster, aol, etc are a few. What Adorama can do is to follow Amazon model where Amazon provides this Prime service for $75/year. You could ask people to pay a premium, say $100/year, and those people don't pay for return shipping, or don't need to return an item first before a replacement arrives. Furthermore, you could flag abusive users and kick them out. It's not really hard.

Anyways, its your store, your business. I just wanted to post this here so that maybe you can relay the message to the right people who can do something about it.


----------



## TexasBadger (Aug 23, 2012)

I have used Adorama for many years and swear by them. If on the rare occasion, I find a legitimate lower price elsewhere, I call them up and they match it! I preordered a 5D3 in early March and it was shipped the day the camera was released. That is quite different than the horror stories from people who ordered from Amazon and B&H. B&H is normally my second choice, but when they close for over a week for the holidays it is a real pain. I know about use tax but comeon, let's be realistic. The sales tax on the 5D3 alone would ave been ~$300. Please note that I also drive over the speed limit on occasion. Adorama rocks!


----------



## unfocused (Aug 23, 2012)

With Texas Badger's positive comment, I think it is now time for the administrators to lock this thread down. It is going nowhere.

I applaud Helen's patience, but a extended debate over one company's business model vs. another company's business model doesn't seem all that productive. 

It's more than a bit ironic that this thread started out as a screed against a company's customer service (with no details as to what the issue supposedly was) and now it has degenerated into a lecture on why companies with brick and mortar stores and real employees and who already compete aggressively on pricing ought to be offering free return shipping just because a company whose business model is built on avoiding taxes, avoiding infrastructure investment and avoiding investment in human capital does so. Frankly, as a customer, I don't want to subsidize the whims of other customers who order products they don't want and then think that their fickleness ought to be subsidized by responsible and reliable customers. 

Or maybe the point is that companies that sell used equipment ought to be offering higher prices to sellers of used equipment, regardless of whether or not those prices would allow them to make a profit. It's gotten a little hard to tell exactly what the complaint is, if there is one.

I share TexasBadger's enthusiasm for Adorama and have been in that camp for more than 30 years. It's fine if others disagree, but must we continue this pointless debate?

Time to shut this one down.


----------



## twagn (Aug 15, 2015)

Old topic but same issues,

Adorama has for the most part treated me fine as long as I made purchases. Returns are a different story. Case in point recently 08-2015

1) Item returned to Adorama, all return polices adhered to....no communication...no refund..three telephone calls, one e-mail..no refund...still no return communication

2) Item retuned to B&H, all return policies adhered to ...e-mail acknowledging receipt of said item, e-mail informing of refund and when it should be expected ...refund received

These returns items were received the same day at Adorama and B&H...Where to shop in the future?

It seems these are reaccuring issues at Adorama from customer complaints...yet nothing changes

I've spent thousands at both in the last five years...Where to spend money in the next five years? hmmm?


----------



## Helen Oster (Aug 16, 2015)

twagn said:


> Adorama has for the most part treated me fine as long as I made purchases. Returns are a different story. Case in point recently 08-2015
> 
> Item returned to Adorama, all return polices adhered to....no communication...no refund..three telephone calls, one e-mail..no refund...still no return communication....



I was deeply concerned to read that this was your experience, and firstly would like to offer a deep and sincere apology for the frustration caused.
If you have a moment to email me directly: [email protected], with the order number plus return tracking details, I shall be delighted to check into this right away.

Once again my apologies, and I very much look forward to hearing from you.


----------

